# Silly cat!



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

He thinks my sewing machines are a jungle gym.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Ha Ha, took a while to spot the cat.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

When I first looked in, he was precariously perched on top of the one in front of the window - so he could get a better view. 

I had just moved things around to get the area cleaned up a bit (and bring a few more upstairs) so it was "new" and you know how cats are when you move something . . .

DH is making slower progress on the shed, so I think it's not going to be until Spring before these get moved to their new home, where they will be displayed in a much better manor. It's kind of a pain when someone has questions about a Standard machine, and it's the one in the cabinet that three other machines are on top of . . .


I have examples of 1895-1940 machines from the major US manufacturers, vibrating shuttle and round bobbin (if they made one). I've got one machine (an early Eldredge, before it merged and become National) that I'm looking for. I found one on Ebay, but it was in a cabinet and too far away to be affordable to ship. I've also started collecting post WW2 Japanese made machines - zig zag with neat dials and displays - we call them "dashboard" machines because they remind one of the dashboard of a 50's -60's car. 

I also have a collection of Singers for that same time period, and up to the 500. 

Other than one early Singer, the lock stitch machines are what is called "high arm" machines. I do not collect the older, earlier styles that can be quite different looking, and sometimes you may not even recognize them as sewing machines to start. Though I have an acquaintance in CA that collects those earlier machines. 

And then I have the attachment collection . . .


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful collection!
I'm getting a Maine **** kitten in a couple of weeks, I look forward to her antics


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Silly Cat! They are certainly amusing, and ANY change requires close inspection by the cat. Collection looks nice. 

Congrats on the new kitten.


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

Handsome cat and lovely machines.  I know what you mean about anything new or changed. My cats especially love Aldi shopping days, once a month, when I bring home a lot of soon-to- be empty boxes.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Great obstacle course !!


----------

